

Firefox Aurora now available - ThomPete
http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleases/2011/07/07/firefoxaurora7/

======
alanh
Apparently Aurora is what Mozilla is calling their “Platform Preview” or “Dev
Channel” or “Early Beta” builds. Confusing that it isn’t explained well on
this page.

